# How to Transfer Money to USA??? - Urgent Help Needed



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey friends,

Recently my friend sent some goodies to me from USA. I want to pay him. The payment is around 13500/-

I don't have credit card and neither a Verified Paypal account (with NO Balance). Is it possible to send money by means of *Debit Card* (I have SBI debit cum ATM Card) or *Money Order* or *Check*?

If yes, how can I send any of the above in Dollars from here. I never transferred Money outside India, so please help me. 

*Please help me it's urgent*

- Wishes


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2008)

I think u can use WesterUnion money transfer.

And u can transfer to his Bank account form ur SBI account.


----------



## din (Nov 26, 2008)

1. I do not think we can use Western Union to *send* money, but I could be wrong. 

2. Using SBI account, that is NEFT / RGTS will not allow the account holder to send money *abroad*.

There are many Digit forum members who reside in the US. They may be able to suggest more on this.

Check will work, but it may take some time to get it cleared.


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 26, 2008)

Western Union...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2008)

din said:


> 1. I do not think we can use Western Union to *send* money, but I could be wrong.


Ummmm.....I don't know much about WesternUnion but I've heard, it is used to receive money and my common sense says that, until and unless someone sends money u can't receive. 



> 2. Using SBI account, that is NEFT / RGTS will not allow the account holder to send money *abroad*.


Agreed, but if the guy holds any Indian bank account, mrintech can transfer to that account, he(the guy who mrintech wants send money) can always check his account if the money is transfered or not. Then its upon him, how he handles the money.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

Please give details abt Cheque.....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2008)

@Din, got it...u were right. Western Union doesn't support sending money *from* India.
*www.westernunion.com/info/faqMT.asp?country=IN#tstfaq0_3


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey apart from sending the Money to my friend I also wanna pay money to dreamhost for new host.Here's the dreamhost payment wiki: *wiki.dreamhost.com/Payment_methods

Please guide me with this also. I think same problem with this also.


----------



## din (Nov 26, 2008)

I think the best way is Paypl, Yes, I know you do not have a paypal account, but you can contact any of your close friends who is having a paypal account. You can transfer money to his account and ask him to pay using paypal - to your friend as well as dreamhost.

Do you have any friends in the USA ?


----------



## paid (Nov 26, 2008)

I used Axis Bank they made a cheque of Chase Manhatten bank payable at U.S. of the said amount and charged around 100 Rs. as fees


----------



## din (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, cheque will sure work.

Money order - I think it should be international MO and not the normal MO we use in India.

International postal money order - that you get in supermarkets in the USA - will work, that is why I asked him whether he has any friends in the USA.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

din said:


> I think the best way is Paypl, Yes, I know you do not have a paypal account, but you can contact any of your close friends who is having a paypal account. You can transfer money to his account and ask him to pay using paypal - to your friend as well as dreamhost.
> 
> Do you have any friends in the USA ?


Will have to inquire about this.


> I used Axis Bank they made a cheque of Chase Manhatten bank payable at U.S. of the said amount and charged around 100 Rs. as fees



This option is Good. So I must contact dreamhost regarding this....


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 26, 2008)

Send it via paypal!
You can verify your paypal account via VCC.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Send it via paypal!
> You can verify your paypal account via VCC.


What is VCC?  Is it virtual callig card?

Also I am from Bhopal?


----------



## Pathik (Nov 26, 2008)

Virtual Credit Card. And yea, get a PayPal account. It is a must these days.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Send it via paypal!
> You can verify your paypal account via VCC.



many are saying that VCC no more work for paypal verification.

paypal will not help you... because you don't have credit card.. and so you cannot add fund in your paypal account.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

I have unverified PayPal account and now tell me what this VCC is and from where I can get it?


----------



## paid (Nov 26, 2008)

you may also get the SWIFT code of the target bank and get it transferred instantly through Axis/HDFC/ICICI Bank


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the Process for payment through Check? 

and How much time it will take to get cleared and also tell me in which format I must write the Money Amount i.e. in Dollars or in Rupees? 

Also is there any sort of currency conversion cost?


----------



## din (Nov 26, 2008)

Virtual cards stopped once, but they are working fine again now. You can go for it. I mean for paypal verification.

More on VCC

Just 100Rs is needed it seems !! I mean for the bank account !

Kotak Mahindra - Easy Saving Accounts (No Frills Account)

Fees and charges

Kotak Mahindra -netc@rd

Credits - a_k_s_h_a_y

HDFC VCC

@Paid

SWIFT may work, but dreamhost is not accepting wire-transfer. So that will not be of much use isn't it ?

Anyway HDFC SWIFT link

@ravi_9793

VCC started working _again_ for Paypal verification.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

din said:


> Virtual cards stopped once, but they are working fine again now. You can go for it. I mean for paypal verification.
> 
> More on VCC
> 
> ...



Thanks DIN for information 

*BTW I got an e-mail from dreamhost sales team regarding check payment as follows:*



> The check must be drawn on *US funds* so there is not a need for conversion
> as it will be done by the company that you purchase the check from.



What is this? Should I go to Bank where I am having account and ask them that I need a check that can be transferred to US?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^
yes, you need to make check in US $. Not all bank branches have this feature.


----------

